# Most saught after plants.



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm really really curious what everyone around here considers to be difficult plants to keep and difficult to find. I am completely obsessed with growing plants. More so than keeping frogs fish or any fauna. I love mosses fissidens all of it. What does everyone here have to get they're hands on?


----------



## Krakkin (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sure this one is common and I'm just looking in the wrong places, but I've been trying to find pilea involucrata "moon valley". One of the coolest foliage plants I have seen and I can't seem to find it anywhere despite supposedly being so easy to propagate.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A few that come to my mind would be Ficus villosa, Vrisea racinae crispa, shingling Monsteras, and any number of miniature new world orchids.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Marcgravia is my holy grail. And mini palm tree like plants (Biophytum). I'm obsessed with different mosses as well. Rare broms too. Finally got my hands on a neoregelia mosquito that I've been searching for a year or so. There are different morphs out there but I wanted the one that had the coloration of the one used in Justin Grimms 150 gallon peninsula. (Which I plan on remastering in the future, just a little teaser). Here's a pic of the brom. Sweet huh?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

Krakkin said:


> I'm sure this one is common and I'm just looking in the wrong places, but I've been trying to find pilea involucrata "moon valley". One of the coolest foliage plants I have seen and I can't seem to find it anywhere despite supposedly being so easy to propagate.


I have it. 10 dollars per leaf. Jk

Here you go. 
Catalog - Moon Valley Pilea


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

Varigated is always nice and saught after. I was wondering if anyone has used bucephalandra in any setups. 

Here's my want list. No idea on the sp.


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

Ohhh my look at this guy.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Those are cool, Charles! I am sure there is some reason we can't have them in a vivarium 

As for bucephalandra, I know that sumer (Dendroboard user name) has them for sale sometimes. I think they grow immersed so even if they do grow emergent, as well, they may need it wetter than a lot of folks have in their tanks. There are lots of plants from the aquarium side that do pretty well in some vivs. I have had good success with baby tears (or course, since it is also a greenhouse plant), java fern, anubias, some cryptocorynes, riccia, etc. 

For me, I love shinglers. Like Damon said, I really enjoy marcgravias (and those can be really expensive), ficus villosa (like Dane said), Raphidiphoras and blue cebu. I also love weird broms and would love to get into some orchids one of these days.

Good thread 

Mark


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> Those are cool, Charles! I am sure there is some reason we can't have them in a vivarium
> 
> As for bucephalandra, I know that sumer (Dendroboard user name) has them for sale sometimes. I think they grow immersed so even if they do grow emergent, as well, they may need it wetter than a lot of folks have in their tanks. There are lots of plants from the aquarium side that do pretty well in some vivs. I have had good success with baby tears (or course, since it is also a greenhouse plant), java fern, anubias, some cryptocorynes, riccia, etc.
> 
> ...


I can get rare buces all day long. Yes they do fine immersed the flower is awesome. Kind of like an eriochualin. I got a surprise coming from romania. I'm going to incorporate this and utricularia grammifolia into the viv build somewhere and a few variegated buces. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember back when I was getting into odd plants and vivariums I really liked most of the epiphytic myrmecophytes, things like myrmecodia, lecanopteris, hydnophytum, dischidia pectinoides. The only one I owned was a Myrmecodia echinata (I think it's tuberosa now), it looked and behaved so interestingly, I am definitely getting another eventually.

Same thing for tropical lycopodium (it's huperzia now). These can be somewhat tough to grow in a vivarium setting, they tend to be a little hard to read in my experience. 

Both of these types of plant tend to need rather large vivariums however, and will probably outgrow even the largest vivariums eventually. 

In general, what makes many plants cool to vivarium enthusiasts is the fact that they aren't very commonly used in vivariums, they don't necessarily have to be hard to grow. Take bromeliads for example; Neoregelia tend to dominate the vivarium bromeliad niche in the USA. This causes other potentially suitable bromeliads, such as smaller species of Vriesea, Guzmania, Canistrum triangulare, Portea nana, etc. to add a very unique affect to vivariums they are used in. The fact that they aren't used too often here allow the vivariums to stand out more to members of the hobby, at least from my perspective.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Caden said:


> I remember back when I was getting into odd plants and vivariums I really liked most of the epiphytic myrmecophytes, things like myrmecodia, lecanopteris, hydnophytum, dischidia pectinoides. The only one I owned was a Myrmecodia echinata (I think it's tuberosa now), it looked and behaved so interestingly, I am definitely getting another eventually.
> 
> Same thing for tropical lycopodium (it's huperzia now). These can be somewhat tough to grow in a vivarium setting, they tend to be a little hard to read in my experience.
> 
> ...


I forgot about Huperzia! I love that stuff. Looks so unique in my tanks.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't exactly keep a list, but one that comes to mind is the mini brom Werauhia hygrometrica.
I was able to pick up a couple Werauhia marnier-lapostollei, but hygrometrica is a little tougher to find and from what I hear, more difficult to culture


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

phender said:


> I don't exactly keep a list, but one that comes to mind is the mini brom Werauhia hygrometrica.
> I was able to pick up a couple Werauhia marnier-lapostollei, but hygrometrica is a little tougher to find and from what I hear, more difficult to culture


That's an awesome plant!

I will always have a special place in my shriveled up black heart for the waxy little beauties called bucephalandria. I'm going to do it in my build and see what happens.

I got an ID on the white brom with purple tips!

Neoregelia ?Sunday Best'. A lovely small bromeliad with extra light yellowish green leaves in a compact rosette. The mildly serrated leaves are somewhat firm and rounded with vivid pink tips. A stunning plant that does well when grown "hard", meaning using minimal fertilizer in combination with a bright light setting.

Maximum Size: H:8" x W:9"

Light: Part Shade/Part Sun

Temperature: Warm

Water: Part Damp

Sounds like they will work nicely in a viv. I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume if I put them in a highly shaded area I will get that nice clean white color.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

CharlesT0271 said:


> .............
> 
> Neoregelia ?Sunday Best'. ......... A stunning plant that does well when grown "hard", meaning using minimal fertilizer in combination with a bright light setting.
> 
> ...


Actually just the opposite. Most Neoregelia broms will go green and get leggy in the average vivarium. If you want anything other than green and have them stay compact, you need to give them bright light.


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

Good to know thank you.


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

I keep a lot of buces in my pal. There's not many aroids I don't love, but highly bullated Crypts are a favorite.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

Dr.Hoatzin said:


> I keep a lot of buces in my pal. There's not many aroids I don't love, but highly bullated Crypts are a favorite.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Flamingo sure would color up nicely in a viv


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

One of my favorite is Guzmania lingulata var. mini. Added as an attachment. It gets about 3" dia. Full grown. 
Also I have quite a bit of costa rican marcgravia that i can part out. Best way to contact me is via email [email protected].

James


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Here at Josh's Frogs we have a fairly new "Rare or Uncommon Plants" category. They all have full descriptions and pictures are kept accurate to be right around the size of the plant that you will receive.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I keep my tanks a little more humid than most and the bucepelandra are fun additions.


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

oldlady25715 said:


> I keep my tanks a little more humid than most and the bucepelandra are fun additions.



Nice.

Hey josh frogs I will check it out.


----------



## Thatmarinebiodue (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't know how rare they actually are but currently, I have epiphytic orchids at the top of my must own list.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Any and all _Aridarum_ species, _Marcgravia calcicola_, _Anthurium lapoanum_ and _Philodendron esmeraldense_ would be at the top of my list.
And pretty much all _Philodendron spp._ I don't already have

Oh, and _Monstera karsteniana_.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

It may not be too rare, but I have had 0 luck with begonia amphioxus. I have no clue what I'm doing wrong with it. I've put it in with high light low light moist and dry, abg, and coco husk and natural garden soil. Still won't grow for me. If anyone has pointers PLEASE message me.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

I remember seeing a Neoregelia June Night years ago, and have been wanting one of those.


----------



## Gll_Nye (Mar 1, 2017)

Billbergia "Darth Vader" https://www.google.ca/search?q=Neoregelia+June+Night&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjqj6Pbk7nSAhVLy1QKHRiYDocQ_AUICCgB&biw=1082&bih=653#tbm=isch&q=bromeliad+darth+vader&*&imgrc=HNCMfGIi09QgWM:


----------



## flyfanatic14 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was down in Homestead in south Florida last week and went to an awesome orchid dealer called RF Orchids. That place was a complete sensory overload! Thousands of orchids, including a bunch of the epiphytes. I've never been to there website, but in person the place was amazing. Prices were probably retail, but chances are, that they may have a specific morph someone is looking for. The epiphytes are my favorites too so I had to buy a couple. If you are ever in the Miami area, there are a bunch of ornamental plant growers in the area.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Plants are life .


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

flyfanatic14 said:


> I was down in Homestead in south Florida last week and went to an awesome orchid dealer called RF Orchids. That place was a complete sensory overload! Thousands of orchids, including a bunch of the epiphytes. I've never been to there website, but in person the place was amazing. Prices were probably retail, but chances are, that they may have a specific morph someone is looking for. The epiphytes are my favorites too so I had to buy a couple. If you are ever in the Miami area, there are a bunch of ornamental plant growers in the area.


Cool! I was just there last year around this time. I sailed out of Miami to visit the Bahamas, and while there, I stopped at Fairchild and RF Orchids. I picked up a Paraphalaenopsis labukensis, and six vanda hybrid seedlings. What did you get?


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd be thrilled it if someone could find this for me!


----------



## Panther (Feb 23, 2014)

Lately we've been really into miniature orchids like Lockhartia, Lepanthes, etc., Heliamphora, and different mosses!


----------



## CharlesT0271 (Jan 24, 2017)

Daang awesome stuff guys


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a fairly extensive wish list of plant species, so I'll try to restrict this to the ones I have yet to find, and *REALLY* want. I'm chasing blue, black, iridescent blue, and otherwise very dark leaved plants right now, and these are at the top of that list:

Begonia blancii (dark form, not mottled)
Begonia pavonina
Selaginella willdenowii
Teratophyllum rotundifoliatum
Diplazium cordifolium

Other plants I'd like to have for other projects (not my dark leafed project):
Ficus politoria
Bertolonia cf. 'Ovata'


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I am enjoying my ficus villosa, getting good growth 

Favorite is still miniature orchids and tillandsia.
Got to visit Andys orchids last year, best orchid green house 
If your ever in the San Diego area get to Andys orchids, you will need to make an appointment prior to visiting.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm also hoping to find Lecanopteris curtisii and Dischidia major at some point.


----------



## Umbra (Nov 29, 2013)

About 2 months ago I would have said any number of rare Bucephalandra but a friend of mine now stocks them regularly.

Right now... Lepanthes tsubotae and L. telipogoniflora, or any Lepanthes really. Micro mini orchids seem pretty difficult to find in Ontario Canada...


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Umbra,

South American orchid vendors who come to international orchid shows in Canada can usually ship plants to you from in-country (having already passed through phyto certification on entry). Ecuagenera, for instance, will be coming to shows in Canada in April and June (they're also there next weekend but you have to order ahead of time to pick up at a show or have them mailed).


----------

